# Different Room Out Of Cage



## Bubs (Aug 10, 2016)

As you know I have had Bubs for 5 weeks. I let him out in the dining room where the curtains are closed, he has a curtain rail and table. Bubs is based in this room. I take Bubs into our lounge. The lounge has net curtains and not really any other perching areas except a window sill, fire place etc. Would I be able to let him out in this room or should I always keep to the dining room? Nat/Bubs


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

As long as your other room is safe and bird proofed, you can take Bubs there. 
It's good that he is already familiar with that particular room.
You can bring along the play areas you use for out of cage time in Bubs main room in order to facilitate the process as Bubs gets more comfortable and familiar with this new room. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bubs (Aug 10, 2016)

Big thanks. Your responses are quick and I take in your expert advice. Very helpful.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome, Natasha!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I highly advice completely covering and blocking that fireplace.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good point Moira, of remembering the fireplace when bird proofing. You don't want your bird to get dirty with soot or debris, or fly up the chimney!


----------



## Bubs (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm not confident enough for him to fly free in the lounge. I'm worried he may fly into something when he comes out. A bit more time. Nat/Bubs


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

When you first let him fly out, he's going to bump into a few things. It always happens; he needs to get used to the space in the room and whatnot. Doesn't mean he'll bump hard, but he will bump.


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

I remember the first time I let Yazzi out to fly, she bumped right into the wall. She got a tiny scrape on her cere, but all was well. Like others said, bumps will happen as he learns the layout of the room. Even without furniture and stuff, he still might bump into a wall. Silly budgies. :001_rolleyes:


----------

